# Is it correct ?



## allawi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,
The guy who did the taping/plastering/prime work used the followings:

He used silicon caluking in the inside corners ( some areas are not continues or smooth). Is this correct? Is it standard to use silicon caulking? (same one which is sued for interior doors & windows). [Note: He used teh caulking after he taped, plastered and sanded the inside corner and it was clean until he applied the caulking thing]

He used sheetrock *INSIDE* corner Bead B2 (paper & metal bead) for the *OUTSIDE* corners. I don't know why he didn't use the outside paper & metal corner bead or the metal only corners for the outside corners Is this correct? If not, how it will affect the prime/painting? How it could be corrected?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

What is your trade? Are you a builder or gc? If you are, wouldn't you already know that using silicone would not be acceptable? Most silicones are not paintable and the ones that claim to be still flash. So, no, silicone has no place in the finishing process. 
As to misusing the beads, well, your guy is an idiot. But we already knew that if he is using caulking.

I can see using a paintable caulking in some areas
of a renovation job, but certainly not a pure silicone. And how will it affect the paint / primer? The silicone will flash through and look like semi-gloss. The beads should paint okay if they appear smooth. Consult a
local professional painter before you pay him.


----------



## allawi (Nov 9, 2009)

Well he is not that ideot.. i checked the portion that he did and he told me that he used silicon for it and apparently it is paintable caulking..he doesn't know the material as he is new in this country..

The problem is with the beads... he is real ideot in this...i am concerned about the different surfaces ( plaster vs. metal) and impact on the final look of paint and durability of the paint.... I will consult a pro painter.. 
Could it be covered by papers and replastered.. a lot of work .. i know...

thanks


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

sounds like he butchered it badly. 

I'm not 100% but it sounds like you will have exposed metal on the corners, correct? Oldschool oil paints would adhere to metal, but todays latex paints do not like sticking to metal and paint will want to scratch right off of that area. You may have to use some oil based paint/primer. Whomever is painting will not like this at all.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

where in canada are you?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not even going to go there.......


----------



## allawi (Nov 9, 2009)

Toronto


----------

